
Google I/O 18 App with Material Design Refresh (aka V2) - julianpye
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.samples.apps.iosched
======
julianpye
Have been playing with it. Some nice aspects, but it seems we're going full
circle - some activities are now so 'clean', they almost look like a terminal
window :)

